
Racket v6.12 Released - MichaelBurge
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2018/01/racket-v6-12.html
======
nercht12
Out of curiosity, why do alot (all?) of the objects in the built-in library
have a % after them? Is that for convention or is that required? It seems like
convention (since I see <%> also), but I can't tell for certain.

~~~
qbrass
It's in their style guide. [https://docs.racket-
lang.org/style/Textual_Matters.html#%28p...](https://docs.racket-
lang.org/style/Textual_Matters.html#%28part._names%29)

something% is a class.

something<%> is an interface

